# Alvida & Miss Doublefinger vs Kalifa



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 22, 2013)

Location: Lougetown


----------



## Imagine (Apr 22, 2013)

Kalifa wins handily. She'd win with rokushiki alone, factoring in her DF hax is even worse.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## blueframe01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nami solos


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2013)

Kalifa one-shots. 

No diff.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 22, 2013)

Kalifa rapestomps with somewhere between zero difficulty and absolutely no difficulty

WTF were you smoking OP


----------



## RF (Apr 22, 2013)

Vista rapes


----------



## Alaude (Apr 22, 2013)

Kalifa wins easily.


----------



## Magician (Apr 22, 2013)

Luffy > Zoro


----------



## Bansai (Apr 22, 2013)

I wouldn't say Kalifa wins this. Sure, Kalifa is stronger than both, but Miss Doublefingers ability to grow spikes is unbelievable useful here. First of all, what does Kalifa's ability do to her opponents and how does it do it?
It weakens its opponents by sucking out their power with bubbles. When the bubbles stick to its opponents, their power will be absorbed for as long as the bubbles are in touch with them. It also makes it opponents' body extremely smooth in order to make them slip away as soon as they attack. 
That's quite an amazing ability, but Miss Doublefinger's Toge Toge no Mi has just the right features to avoid the  Awa Awa no Mi's effect. Why? First of all, even if Kalifa used Golden Awa on her (which is actually extremely hard, but I'll explain that later), Miss Doublefinger won't have a problem standing with _Sewing Stinger_:

This ability allows her to walk by piercing the ground with her spikes. A normal person like Nami slips because of the lack of friction, Miss Doublefinger, however, won't have a problem dealing with this as long as she has her spikes. She can just pierce the ground and then there is absolutely no way she can fall down. 
Secondly, there is Kalifa's _Soap Sheep - Hitsujigumo: Relax Awa_ with which she can shoot bubbles at her opponent. These bubbles will stick to her opponents and weaken them. Someone like Miss Doublefinger, who has no knowledge about Rokushiki or Haki will certainly not be able to dodge them. Yet, she has a technique which is extremely useful here, and that's _Stinger Hedgehog_:

As we all know, Miss Doublefinger rotates extremely fast when using this technique. And Nami confirmed that Kalifa's bubbles can be blown off, that's why she let Kalifa kick her. Through that kick Nami flew away so fast that the bubbles flew off immediately, and the same should happen when Miss Doublefinger uses _Stinger Hedgehog_. Her rotations would be so fast that there is absolutely no chance for the bubbles to sticked to her body. And even if Kalifa used Tidal Wave on her, it wouldn't work. In her Stinger Hedgehog mode, Miss Doublefinger is immune to these bubbles, as its fast rotations would blow them off before they even have a chance to suck Miss Doublefinger's power out. 
And now back to the "Golden Awa won't work on Miss Doublefinger" thing I mentioned earlier. Let us not forget that Miss Doublefinger can grow as many spikes as she pleases. And she can not just turn a bodypart into a spike, but also grow spikes on her body, no matter where (as the technique Stinger Hedgehog proves). For _Golden Awa_, Kalifa needs to touch Miss Doublefinger everywhere and her body must be in touch with hers. If Miss Doublefinger grows a spike while Kalifa does that, she's done for. Coming close to Miss Doublefinger is suicide, even for a much stronger character like Kalifa, and that's also one important feature she has. Kalifa is mainly a close combatant without her DF. Rankyaku is her only long range attack. If Miss Doublefinger keeps growing spikes, kicking her will be absolutely impossible. Miss Doublefinger would pierce Kalifa's leg instantly. The only thing left for Kalifa would be using her whip and Rankyaku, and I highly doubt that these two features are enough to defeat Miss Doublefinger, as even Nami was able to dodge Rankyaku, although only one of her legs was no longer affected by the Golden Awa.

Kalifa may be much stronger, but Miss Doublefinger has an unbelievable good elementary advantage here, therefore I'd say that she wins with extreme difficulty. Alvida, on the other hand, won't be useful here at all.


----------



## RF (Apr 22, 2013)

^ and all of that goes to vain because Kalifa can blitz her and put a hole in her throat almost insantly


----------



## Magician (Apr 22, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> ^ and all of that goes to vain because Kalifa can blitz her and put a hole in her throat almost insantly





**


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kalifa rapes


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight... you just wrote an essay, even thought the outcome is as simple as 1+1? 

I'll be amazed if the duo can last over 10 seconds.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 22, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> So let me get this straight... you just wrote an essay, even thought the outcome is as simple as 1+1?
> 
> I'll be amazed if the duo can last over 10 seconds.



I'm just someone who doesn't look at a character's rank, but at his abilities. Miss Doublefinger is really not THAT far from Kalifa, I mean she is either a little bit below or a little bit above Daz Bones's level, who was almost as strong as Alabasta-Arc Zoro. And the Alabasta Arc was really not that far from the Enies Lobby Arc, so I can't just simply tell who wins based on when they appeared. The Arcs in which they appeared are too close to each other. And let's not forget that Miss Doublefinger was one of the strongest WB members while Kalifa was the weakest CP9 member. Also Miss Doublefinger underestimated Nami until it was too late. She gave her several chances to get used to her new weapon, returned it several times, gave her time to think her strategies through and waited for Nami to attack. Kalifa on the other hand was much more serious during this fight. 

Just like Nami can win battles against far superior opponents through elementary advantages, so can other characters. It's not always about who is stronger, it's also about what kind of skills a person has and that is what I was looking at. I don't think the outcome of this battle is as easy as 1+1, that's why I had to write a long text. This can not just be about who is actually stronger. Kalifa is, and I know that she is, but that's not how you can decide who wins a battle. "Kalifa stomps lol" is no argument in my opinion, especially not if Kalifa isn't actually a million times stronger than Miss Doublefinger. I could understand this if this were a "Miss Doublefinger vs. Pacifista" thread, but the gap between her and Kalifa isn't big enough to just decide that based on their rank. Also, as I have explained, the Toge Toge no Mi is no devil fruit Kalifa can easily deal with, especially not when many features of the Awa Awa no Mi do not prove a real threat to the Toge Toge no Mi. I think there's nothing wrong with looking at this situation 	more precisely, even if one character is clearly stronger than the other.


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2013)

Double finger is leagues under Kalifa. 

You do realize that the Cp9 are a whole new set of characters, capable of fodderizing just about any non-villain enemies, like Doublefinger, right? 

Kalifa would literally blitz and one-shot. 

Doublfinger literally has nothing... Nothing at all, to help here here. 

Spikes?  

Hypothetically speaking, even if Kalifa were not able to make direct contact, she'd just cover her in bubbles, and then it'd be gg for Doublefinger.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 22, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Vista rapes



They can't resist the starche and the chest hair


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Double finger is leagues under Kalifa.
> 
> You do realize that the Cp9 are a whole new set of characters, capable of fodderizing just about any non-villain enemies, like Doublefinger, right?
> 
> ...


... I already explained why it is absolutely impossible that the bubbles can stick to Miss Doublefinger's body, as she continuous rotates while using the technique Stinger Hedgehog. The bubbles need several seconds to absorb a person's power, as Nami has proven by stepping on them the time she first entered Kalifa's room. It doesn't even take Miss Doublefinger so much time to enter the Stinger Hedgehog mode. 
I'm not going to repeat everything I've written in my first post now. Especially not because I know that all I'll hear is "Kalifa stomps because she's stronger". I neither have the time nor the nerves for that.


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 23, 2013)

All Kalifa needs to do is immerse miss double fingers with bubbles thus draining her strength. She doesn't need to go all out, her bubbles will weaken miss double fingers and will allows khalifa to jab her with the shigan. Miss double fingers might have the better defense by emitting spikes throughout the entirety of her body, although khalifa can use the rankyaky as a counter attack (Which was powerful enough to cut through thick walls of stone with ease) and cut miss double finger's spikes. A simple soru in conjunction of a shigan will finish off mrs double fingers.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kalifa wins quite handily and anyone who reads this manga and is smart will agree.


----------



## tanman (Apr 23, 2013)

At least one of them will get shigan whip blitzed. The other is left fighting a clearly stronger opponent.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2013)

@Iva

Ok, I agree, that rotating should pop the bubbles, but Kalifa's physical strength is something she can't handle. 

Alabasta Nami beat Doublefinger... 
You don't think someone who gave here EL version a Mid diff fight would stomp her? 

Nami still won even though she used her spikes. 

That won't stop Kalifa...


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Iva
> 
> Ok, I agree, that rotating should pop the bubbles, but Kalifa's physical strength is something she can't handle.
> 
> ...


She couldn't just pop the bubbles, but also blow them off with her fast rotations if they stick to her body.
Also Nami's fight against Miss Doublefinger can not be compared to her fight with Kalifa. As I already mentioned, Miss Doublefinger didn't take Nami serious at all before it was much too late. She returned the Clima Tact several times, gave her several chances to run away, gave her time to think through her strategie etc. Kalifa did no such thing. Unlike Miss Doublefinger, Kalifa acknowledged Nami's Clima Tact right after her first attack. She wasn't taking her lightly at all and she didn't give her a chance to think her actions through either. That was clear right after Nami tried to get close to the water. Kalifa did everything to prevent this from happening. Miss Doublefinger had several chances to kill Nami, but didn't use these chances even one. Kalifa didn't actually get such an opportunity.
And as I said, who wins a match can not be decided by who else the character has already beaten or achieved. 
Also Nami did not win through close combat at all. She used the flying birds which came out of her Clima Tact after Miss Doublefinger has been hit by lightning. And as she had spikes coming out of her arm while the thunder attacked her, its effect must have been even worse. It even disabled her Doping Stinger.
And as we have seen, Miss Doublefinger's spikes also serve as guard against close combat attacks. Nami tired to push her away with her foot, and it got stabbed because of that. If Kalifa does the same she'll lose her leg. Also if Nami can survive Kalifa's kicks and dodge Rankyakus, why wouldn't Miss Doublefinger can, if she took an attack that is supposed to kill your opponent for sure and is still alive? That woman is not Miss Valentine, she can take a lot of pain as we have seen. 
Miss Doublefinger is simply Kalifa's natural enemy.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

^ You do realize that Kalifa could have destroyed Nami right off the bat with Rokushiki, right ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 23, 2013)

rankayuk > miss double finger
anything else > alvida


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> ^ You do realize that Kalifa could have destroyed Nami right off the bat with Rokushiki, right ?



And you do realize that Miss Doublefinger could have done the same at any time, right? Also Kalifa used Rokushiki techniques on Nami and failed anyway, so I don't see how she wants to defeat Miss Doublefinger with them if she can even grow spikes long and hard enough to defend herself from any kind of close combat. Also Kalfia's Rankyaku isn't too dangerous. It hit Sanji and it didn't really hurt him, although he has no special guard. Miss Doublefinger does though, as her spikes seem to be just as hard as Daz Bones' blades. And if Sanji can easily take one of Kalifa's Rankyaku without any kind of guard, someone who has taken an attack that is supposed to kill your opponent instantly shouldn't take more damage than he did.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Kalifa can blitz her, and Miss Doublefinger can't even react. She then proceeds to shigan her to the throat before she grows spikes, which she CAN'T survive.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Kalifa can blitz her, and Miss Doublefinger can't even react. She then proceeds to shigan her to the throat before she grows spikes, which she CAN'T survive.



Dude, "Kalifa can blitz her" is no argument. Neither is "Shigan to the throat". Miss Doublefinger has a technique which is just as fearsome or even more fearsome than Shigan. 
If Nami can react to such attacks, a far more experienced combatant like Miss Doublefinger can do the same. Also considering her rank, she should be a little bit above Mr. 2 level, and a little bit below or a little bit above Mr. 1 level, who was almost as strong as Zoro. Therefore she must be a little bit below or at the same level as Alabasta-Arc Sanji who was just a bit stronger than Mr. 2. And except for learning how to use Diablo Jamble, Sanji didn't actually grow much stronger since he first fought Kalifa. And as we have seen, he would have had no problem defeating her if it weren't for his promise to never kick a woman. She confirmed that his attacks could have injured her badly, but he missed on purpose. If you want to go by rank, then you should at least know that Baroque Work's top agents aren't THAT far away from Kalifa's strength. If the gap between them would actually be that big, Kalifa would clearly win but obviously it can't be that extremely big.

Edit: Also when you look at Miss Doublefinger's fight against Nami, you can clearly see that growing spikes doesn't take a second. For example she turned her breasts and her arms into spikes extremely quickly, and when she used Sewing Stinger, it took her less than a second to grow spikes. I don't see how Kalifa can kill her faster than she can grow spikes, if Kalifa isn't actually fast enough to prevent Nami from blocking her attack, although she used Soru. Also Miss Doublefinger's spikes are just like a gun, just that the bullets are part of her body. Look at the scene in which Miss Doublefinger first attacked Nami, there you can see how extremely fast she can grow spikes and how fast they pierced through that wall.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Dude,why do you insist on her being so strong ?

Kalifa was able to tango with EL Sanji (just because he didn't want to hit her,doesn't mean he was holding back)

Considering the growth rate of the Strawhats, Soru is a speed which Doublefinger can't keep up with.

Oh, and lol at her being => Daz or = Sanji. She was fighting Nami for God's sake.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Dude,why do you insist on her being so strong ?
> 
> Kalifa was able to tango with EL Sanji (just because he didn't want to hit her,doesn't mean he was holding back)
> 
> ...



Seriously now? How often do I have to say this. It's not about who is stronger in such a fight. Nami was a fodder compared to Kalifa and yet she won. Who won against who in a pervious fight is no god damn argument, and if you are just going to debate with "she wins because she is stronger than x, so she must be able to win this", I'm not even going to discuss this, as this will certainly be pointless.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Your entire argument is damn DF advantage, which is irrelevant since she won't even need her DF.

She was able to land hits at EL Sanji. The same EL Sanji who Miss Doublefinger wouldn't even be able too keep up with.

Soru is simply too much for her. Soru + Shigan is an UNAVOIDABLE combo in this match-up.

There's a reason why you are the only person here debating that she can win.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Your entire argument is damn DF advantage, which is irrelevant since she won't even need her DF.
> 
> She was able to land hits at EL Sanji. The same EL Sanji who Miss Doublefinger wouldn't even be able too keep up with.
> 
> ...



And what did your arguments say alltogether? Nothing, exactly. You're going by Kalifa's and Paula's rank and not refering to their abilities and skills at all.
As of yet, I have seen nothing that has convinced me of the opposite of what I said, because I didn't even actually read something that can be considered an argument. You can believe what you want to believe, I'm fine with that, but I serioulsy don't have the nerves to discuss this when the only argument I hear is "Kalifa blitzes because she's stronger".


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

So what prevents Kalifa from blitzing ?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> So what prevents Kalifa from blitzing ?



I've written about five long comments what prevents her from blitzing.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Your arguments aren't proving jackshit. Give me a feat that shows that she can react to Soru level speeds,and then we talk. All I see is some god-awful powerscaling in which you compare her to Alabasta Sanji, Zoro and Daz even though everything she has ever done doesn't put her even close to that level. 

Also,just because EL Nami reacted to her, doesn't mean Miss Doublefinger could. Luffy went from struggling against fodder opponents to beating the likes of Rob Lucci in a few months. The Strawhats growth isn't even comparable to Baroque Work officers.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 23, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> And you do realize that Miss Doublefinger could have done the same at any time, right? Also Kalifa used Rokushiki techniques on Nami and failed anyway, so I don't see how she wants to defeat Miss Doublefinger with them if she can even grow spikes long and hard enough to defend herself from any kind of close combat. Also Kalfia's Rankyaku isn't too dangerous. It hit Sanji and it didn't really hurt him, although he has no special guard. Miss Doublefinger does though, as her spikes seem to be just as hard as Daz Bones' blades. And if Sanji can easily take one of Kalifa's Rankyaku without any kind of guard, someone who has taken an attack that is supposed to kill your opponent instantly shouldn't take more damage than he did.



you shouldn't compare Miss DoubleFinger "spikes" to a physical monster like Sanji. Sanji's guard is his physical stats, which DoubleFingers doesn't even come close to.  So if Kalifa hits her with rankyaku its going to hurt. & Doublefingers spikes being hard as Daz blades has no basis whatsoever. They have great _piecing powe_r but if they were to clash with Alabasta Zoro's swords she'd get cut down in a heart beat, while Daz fought equally with Zoro's blades.



Emporio Ivankov said:


> Dude, "Kalifa can blitz her" is no argument. Neither is "Shigan to the throat". Miss Doublefinger has a technique which is just as fearsome or even more fearsome than Shigan.
> If Nami can react to such attacks, a far more experienced combatant like Miss Doublefinger can do the same. Also considering her rank, she should be a little bit above Mr. 2 level, and a little bit below or a little bit above Mr. 1 level, who was almost as strong as Zoro. Therefore she must be a little bit below or at the same level as Alabasta-Arc Sanji who was just a bit stronger than Mr. 2. And except for learning how to use Diablo Jamble, Sanji didn't actually grow much stronger since he first fought Kalifa. And as we have seen, he would have had no problem defeating her if it weren't for his promise to never kick a woman. She confirmed that his attacks could have injured her badly, but he missed on purpose. If you want to go by rank, then you should at least know that Baroque Work's top agents aren't THAT far away from Kalifa's strength. If the gap between them would actually be that big, Kalifa would clearly win but obviously it can't be that extremely big.



DoubleFinger being on the same level as Alabasta Sanji? That's ridiculous. Based on what? Sanji outclasses her in every category significantly.  & What do you mean her rank? Her rank was never that great in the first pace.  When was it stated or implied she was a top member like Robin, Daz, or Bon Chan?  Nami won that fight with Kalifa cause plot held Kalifa back same way it held Doublefinger back.  Only difference is its a stronger nami with more mastery over her staff.  Kalifa did not even use geppou or soru consistently against Nami. How will she harm Kalifa or put down her permanently if Kalifa _actually uses all her Rokushiki techniques consistently_ & not held back by plot?

its not just about rank or the fact they're separated by at least 5 arcs & 1 whole saga. or the fact the Cp9 were displayed & portrayed as set of villains on a completely different level than anything the SHs faced.

you wanna talk about skills & abilities? Name 1 category or stat Miss.DoubleFinger beats Kalifa in?  Kalifa's abilties & battle skills far exceed DoubleFingers. How does DoubleFinger put her down or even catch her?  There's nothing she can do. She doesn't even the have firepower to match Nami's strongest weather staff attacks.  A bloodlusted Kalifa not held back by plot who uses her Rokushiki consistently beats DoubleFinger handily with room to spare.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Your arguments aren't proving jackshit. Give me a feat that shows that she can react to Soru level speeds,and then we talk. All I see is some god-awful powerscaling in which you compare her to Alabasta Sanji, Zoro and Daz even though everything she has ever done doesn't put her even close to that level.


I already named one. Her first attack. It didn't seem any slower than Soru or Shigan. If you tell me that my arguments don't prove jackshit, you should probably read them first.


Sakazuki said:


> Also I didn't compare her to Zoro, I compared her to Mr. 1. And if you haven't noticed: I did the same you did, judging her strength based on her rank.
> Also,just because EL Nami reacted to her, doesn't mean Miss Doublefinger could. Luffy went from struggling against fodder opponents to beating the likes of Rob Lucci in a few months. The Strawhats growth isn't even comparable to Baroque Work officers.


Yes, because Nami is certainly a more experienced combatant than Miss Doublefinger is. 
And you know what's funny? I recently said the same thing about the Straw Hats growth and I was asked to prove it with facts. Now it's your turn. Prove that Sanji has gotten so much stronger from Alabasta Arc to EL Arc without refering to Diablo Jamble, as he didn't use it against Kalifa. He was close to injure her badly without using that technique at all, so please, prove that EL Sanji in his normal state is SO much stronger than Alabasta Arc Sanji.


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Sanji went from losing to Gin to beating Jyabura in a beat up state, in a few months. 

It's clearly obvious that the Strawhats have a _massive_ growth rate,and you know it yourself.

Also, attack fast =/= react fast,

Show me one reaction feat of hers that proves she is able to react to Soru.

The CP9 have been portrayed as the Strawhats most powerful enemies they've ever faced back in EL, and the M3 got asspull power-ups just so they can beat them up.

Here's another way how Kalifa wins. Constantly Soru's around and sends flying Rankyaku's and Shigan's. Doublefinger is bound to die at some point.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

8Bit said:


> you shouldn't compare Miss DoubleFinger "spikes" to a physical monster like Sanji. Sanji's guard is his physical stats, which DoubleFingers doesn't even come close to.  So if Kalifa hits her with rankyaku its going to hurt. & Doublefingers spikes being hard as Daz blades has no basis whatsoever. They have great _piecing powe_r but if they were to clash with Alabasta Zoro's swords she'd get cut down in a heart beat, while Daz fought equally with Zoro's blades.
> She destroyed a barrel with the side of her spike. Saying her spikes can but cut easily can not be proved at all. Yet, she did work with the hardship of her spikes. Also when she chased Nami, her spikes bounced off the ground just as it were steel. And in the Anime, they even used the sound effect which is used when swords clash.
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Saying Paula = Alabasta Arc Sanji is ridiculous. Sorry, but I'm not even going to react to this. Saying that means as much as Paula is much weaker than Mr. 2.
And Kalifa used Soru all the time when she fought Nami. She also used Shigan. And I don't see Geppou being faster than Soru or more helpful. And I didn't write five long comments just to let them be ignored. I explained like 90% of all of this in my previous comments and I'm not repeating it all.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Sanji went from losing to Gin to beating Jyabura in a beat up state, in a few months.
> 
> It's clearly obvious that the Strawhats have a _massive_ growth rate,and you know it yourself.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about the previous Arc, I'm talking about the time between Alabasta and EL.
And you're doing it again: Judging based on who is stronger. 
Also I don't know whether you knew, but Paula isn't some kind of immovable wall. And who says that Kalifa can constantly use Soru, Rankyaku and Shigan at the same time although she's the weakest CP9 member. Don't give her abilities Lucci has. If she could do such a thing, why would she have problems defeating Nami? 

Also:
 at 0:36
Does this look like this attack is so damn slow? Does it look any slower than Kalifa's Soru? It would prove no threat to any other CP9 member's speed and power, but Kalifa? Seriously?


----------



## RF (Apr 23, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> I'm not talking about the previous Arc, I'm talking about the time between Alabasta and EL.



The Strawhats evolved by fighting enemies after enemies. They obviously grew stronger, it's unquantifiable how much.



Emporio Ivankov said:


> And you're doing it again: Judging based on who is stronger.



Yes, because when one fighter is massively superior to the other, match-ups hardly matter.



Emporio Ivankov said:


> Also I don't know whether you knew, but Paula isn't some kind of immovable wall. And who says that Kalifa can constantly use Soru, Rankyaku and Shigan at the same time although she's the weakest CP9 member. Don't give her abilities Lucci has. If she could do such a thing, why would she have problems defeating Nami?



Doublefinger is not keeping up with Soru. EVER.

And I don't know about you,but all the agents seemed rather casual when performing Rokushiki techniques. 



Emporio Ivankov said:


> Also:
> at 0:36
> Does this look like this attack is so damn slow? Does it look any slower than Kalifa's Soru? It would prove no threat to any other CP9 member's speed and power, but Kalifa? Seriously?



Oh boy,that's right. Because we never saw other objects from fodder moving at high speeds before. 

And also, how does this in any way show that Doublefinger can react to Soru. Same thing with Enel. He may be able to move at lightning speed, but he certainly doesn't have lightning speed reactions.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 23, 2013)

yes that is ridiculous. what *feats*, hype, or character portrayal she has to suggest she's equal to Sanji. In what category? She couldn't even survive 2 of Nami's weather attacks, Sanji would send her flying.  Anyone who reads this manga & has an iq over 30 will tell you that.

You're overhyping & making out DoubleFinger to be something she's not. Being equal to Sanji, almost as strong as Zoro, & her spikes as hard as Daz?  Come on............all that is baseless & has no strong evidence to support it whatsoever


----------



## Bansai (Apr 23, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> The Strawhats evolved by fighting enemies after enemies. They obviously grew stronger, it's unquantifiable how much.


Prove it with facts that EL Sanji could defeat Bon Clay easily without Diablo Jamble, then we'll talk. That's the scale I'm talking about. 




Sakazuki said:


> Yes, because when one fighter is massively superior to the other, match-ups hardly matter.


"Massively superior". You're kidding me. 





Sakazuki said:


> Doublefinger is not keeping up with Soru. EVER.


I'm repeating it one more time:
Nami: Not really used to close combat -> She could keep up with Kalifa's Soru.
Paula: Experienced assassin and great combatant -> No reason why she couldn't keep up with Soru. 



Sakazuki said:


> And I don't know about you,but all the agents seemed rather casual when performing Rokushiki techniques.


Performing three Rokushiki techniques at the same time and constantly is something only Lucci did, although every CP9 member fought seriously. Saying Kalifa can do the same is like saying Sanji's Haki is just as good as Luffy's Haki because they're both SH members. 




Sakazuki said:


> Oh boy,that's right. Because we never saw other objects from fodder moving at high speeds before.


That's not even what this discussion is about.


Sakazuki said:


> And also, how does this in any way show that Kalifa can react to Soru. Same thing with Enel. He may be able to move at lightning speed, but he certainly doesn't have lightning speed reactions.


Alright then look at the scene in which the boomerang hit Miss Doublefinger. She reacted extremely quickly there. 

Seriously though, I've had more than enough. I'm just repeating the same shit every single time. It's like I said earlier: Discussing this is just pointless. You can believe whatever you want to believe, but I'm sick of repeating myself.



8Bit said:


> yes that is ridiculous. what *feats*, hype, or character portrayal she has to suggest she's equal to Sanji. In what category? She couldn't even survive 2 of Nami's weather attacks, Sanji would send her flying.  Anyone who reads this manga & has an iq over 30 will tell you that.
> 
> You're overhyping & making out DoubleFinger to be something she's not. Being equal to Sanji, almost as strong as Zoro, & her spikes harder than Daz?  Come on............all that is baseless & has no strong evidence to support it whatsoever



First of all, I don't want you to put words in my mouth. I never compared her to Zoro and I never said her spikes were harder than Daz Bones's blades.
Next thing, I'm not going to analyse her powers again. I already explained her advantages against close combatants and I already explained what makes her "powerful" (not compared to people like Lucci, Kaku, Enel etc.) and I'm really not going to repeat myself anymore.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my god Iva... don't become a troll now... 

Doublefinger was taken out by some twisty shit... I'm pretty sure everything Kalifa has is stronger than that. 

Kalifa no diffs. Literally no diff...


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 23, 2013)

Kalifa's powers are perfect for this, really. Well, they're perfect for most opponents but yeah. She washes them in a wave of Awa and there really isn't anything they can do about it. Kalifa has them beat in speed, reactions, versatility and probably even skill. Alvida is practically featless.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 24, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Oh my god Iva... don't become a troll now...
> 
> Doublefinger was taken out by some twisty shit... I'm pretty sure everything Kalifa has is stronger than that.
> 
> Kalifa no diffs. Literally no diff...



I'm a troll if I actually have explanations on how this could happen when you are the one bringing nothing but "Kalifa is stronger"? 
What happened to this forum?


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 24, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> I'm a troll if I actually have explanations on how this could happen when you are the one bringing nothing but "Kalifa is stronger"?
> What happened to this forum?



Proof that Miss double finger can react to Kalifa's soru let alone keep up with it.

I want proof, not nonsensical iffy arguments that basically amount to nothing.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 24, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> First of all, I don't want you to put words in my mouth. I never compared her to Zoro and I never said her spikes were harder than Daz Bones's blades.
> Next thing, I'm not going to analyse her powers again. I already explained her advantages against close combatants and I already explained what makes her "powerful" (not compared to people like Lucci, Kaku, Enel etc.) and I'm really not going to repeat myself anymore.



saying she's equal to alabasta sanji & a little bit below Daz is pretty saying she's on par with Zoro. She's no match for none of these fighters.  also yes my mistake , you never her spikes were harder than Daz blades.  You said her spikes were _as hard_ as Daz's blades. Which again is a baseless claim. You seriously think her swords can match the power of Zoro blades like Daz did? 

You keeping over hyping her DF like its that hax & impenetrable.
what about her speed, strength, durability, & reaction?
She couldn't even survive 2 hits from Nami's weather staff.
A kick from Sanji & she's done for.  Same with Khalifa's Rankyaku's.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 24, 2013)

ArmorOfWisdom said:


> Proof that Miss double finger can react to Kalifa's soru let alone keep up with it.
> 
> I want proof, not nonsensical iffy arguments that basically amount to nothing.


Already said something about this, read all my comments before commenting. Also I'm not going to discuss things with you again. 


8Bit said:


> saying she's equal to alabasta sanji & a little bit below Daz is pretty saying she's on par with Zoro. She's no match for none of these fighters.  also yes my mistake , you never her spikes were harder than Daz blades.  You said her spikes were _as hard_ as Daz's blades. Which again is a baseless claim. You seriously think her swords can match the power of Zoro blades like Daz did?
> 
> You keeping over hyping her DF like its that hax & impenetrable.
> what about her speed, strength, durability, & reaction?
> ...



As Zoro has confirmed, Daz Bones's blades are made of steel. And if you look at the scene in which Nami finally understood her Clima Tact and then ran away because Miss Doublefinger was chasing her, you can clearly see the sparkles which appeared while Miss Doublefinger's spikes bounced off the ground. Also they used the sound of clashing swords, so this can't be baseless, as you say.
So it can be proven that her spikes are hard and heavy. HOW hard and HOW heavy they are can of course not be proven, yet there is small evidence that her spikes are indeed hard. Just look at Stinger Hedgehog. Its destructive power made clear that she was extremely heavy in that form. So with her spikes she has some kind of defence, and if Kalia's Rankyaku can not even do much damage to a person who has no such ability, how the bloody hell would it be worse for Miss Doublefinger to take such an attack, if she has a guard. Saying she can't take attacks is completely baseless, because there's no proof for that. But there's proof that she can withstand stronger attacks. 

Also you should rewatch both fights and look at Nami's attacks and how much damage they have done. When Miss Doublefinger was hit by Nami's cloud lightning, she was shocked just as long as Kalifa was shocked when she was hit by a mere Thunder Ball. In the later chapters, the Thunder Ball is much more powerful, I know that, yet both got injured and were shocked for several seconds, although they both took attacks which are probably equally strong attacks.
Also Nami's second attack is an attack that should without a doubt kill your opponent, as Usopp has confirmed. Miss Doublefinger is well and alive though, so I don't see how this proves that she can't take strong attacks. It just proves that she can withstand attacks. And she can also react to attacks, which you can see in the scene in which she blocked the boomerang. Also keep in mind that close combatants don't have an advantage but a disadvantage when it comes to fighting Miss Doublefinger. To prove it, there's the scene in which Nami tried to kick Miss Doublefinger away, but her leg got stabbed. I know Sanji's kicks are not comparable to Nami's, yet his legs are not made of steel either. Kicking her is always connected with a huge risk, considering how fast she can grow spikes and how quickly she can react to attacks. 
Of course EL Sanji would certainly be too much for her, but this is not about Sanji vs Miss Doublefinger. 
And again, I'm not saying her DF is impenetratable, but it's the perfect DF to fight Kalifa. It makes her Kalifa's natural enemy.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Emporio Ivankov said:


> Already said something about this, read all my comments before commenting. Also I'm not going to discuss things with you again.
> 
> 
> As Zoro has confirmed, Daz Bones's blades are made of steel. And if you look at the scene in which Nami finally understood her Clima Tact and then ran away because Miss Doublefinger was chasing her, you can clearly see the sparkles which appeared while Miss Doublefinger's spikes bounced off the ground. Also they used the sound of clashing swords, so this can't be baseless, as you say.
> ...






ok now you're just grasping at straws.  I re-read the entire fight in the manga. There's no sparkles or sword clashing sounds. Are you using anime only occurrences to support you're claim? Even if that was the case just because it makes the sound of a sword or causes sparkles from friction there's nothing to suggest its has hard as Daz's steel. _It's baseless_. Can her spikes clash & fight evenly with Zoro's swords? 

True, Sanji took Kalifa's Rankyaku no problem. Sanji doesn't have a "defensive state", also true.  But he doesn't need one cause he's a physical monster. Sanji is going to take waaaay more damage than DoubleFinger can anyday defensive mode or not.  His durability & endurance far exceeds hers.

Here's the base for it. Sanji. an m3 member. physical monster. shown to take immense mounts of damage & keep fighting...waaay more than DoubleFinger has shown.
DoubleFinger got taken out by an attack from Nami.  You really think Sanji would get taken out by it just because Usopp out of all people said it suppose to kill someone?  That's ridiculous & completely ignores power scaling & the gap between the m3 & the rest of the SHs. Show me in the manga where Usopps says Nami's tornado should with a doubt kill someone? still doesn't matter cause Sanji has actually durability feats to suggest that attack is child's play to him.

Her spikes are not as hard as Daz's blades...they have no sufficient feats to prove so..unless you think anime sparkles & swords sounds are a legit argument
She is not equal to Sanji or just a little bit below Daz...she doesn't have enough feats at all to prove so.....these guys are out of her league in every category & stat you could think of.

Your main argument is her DF looks like or appears it can do something but has no sufficient feats to back it up. Just because her spikes seem hard they can match Daz blades? Just because stinger destructive seemed destructive for at least Nami it has the ability to tank or dish out what Sanji can? She has good reaction? Reacted to who? Nami & a boomerang? you can't be serious.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 24, 2013)

8Bit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because the Manga did not use such effects, it doesn't mean that this has nothing to say. A Manga can't do sound effects and we can't see such things in a Manga, so what else is left but judging this based on the Anime? If you're saying that this is baseless, you need to prove that in the Manga her spikes don't seem as hard they do in the Anime. If the Manga says something different than the Anime, such a statement would be baseless, but there's nothing in the Manga that refutes this.
Also it's a completely different story when we talk about swords. Miss Doublefinger's spikes don't have the same shape as a sword, since they're not sharp. They're designed to pierce, not to cut. The material has nothing to do with this.

And there is no proof that Sanji's body is just as strong as his legs. If you said that about Zoro, it would be true of course, but this is Sanji! Just because one's kicks are strong, it has NOTHING to do with his whole body's durability.
If Sanji's whole body was as strong as his legs, Oda would have given him bigger muscles like Zoro's or anything else to make it more obvious, but clearly this isn't the case. He also does not fight with anything else but his legs.
You can call Zoro a physical monster, but not Sanji. The power he has in his legs is in no way related to the power his whole body has.

And I didn't say "Paula can take more pain than Sanji", what I said was that if EL Sanji can take such an attack easily, there's no way it can do way more damage when hitting Paula, although she has a guard. As I said, this is not about Paula vs Sanji. 

And if you take a look at Bon Clay, you'll know that he uses the same technique as Miss Doublefinger when he uses his Prima. It was also not easy at all for Sanji to dodge these attacks. He even puked blood after he was hit.
Miss Doublefinger can do the same with her own spikes, and she can make them appear wherever she wants. Also her spikes are not limited to the body parts she has, she can grow as many as she wants. Her ability is far superior to Bon Clay's Prima, and Bon Clay was just a little bit weaker than Sanji, yet, Sanji had an unbelievably hard time dealing with Prima.
And seriously, are you saying Bon Clay > Paula!? Oda has given them such an order at purpose. If Paula was much weaker than Sanji, she wouldn't be Miss Doublefinger. There's a reason why she belongs to the Mr. 1 team, and there's also a reason why Bon Clay is Mr. 2 and not Mr. 1. 
Paula's abilities are fearsome and I don't see why she would not be a fitting member of the Mr. 1 team. If she wasn't, Oda wouldn't have invented her or he wouldn't have given her this title. And this is also not Kishimoto we're talking about. Oda does not underestimate women. Just because Miss Doublefinger is a female, it doesn't mean she is automatically much weaker than her partner, if that's what you think. And the fact that she lost to a weaker character does not mean she is automatically weaker than the character she lost against. I mean Kalifa is stronger than Nami too, yet she won. Just that Paula underestimated Nami the whole time. If she wanted to, she could have killed her during the first minute. Instead she returned her Clima Tact all the time and waited for Nami to think her strategie through. And what did Kalifa do? She didn't even give her enough time to plot something. Even when she wanted to get rid of the Golden Awa effect, she tried to stop her instead of just letting her do so.

Edit: Also you should look at this:

Does that look like her spikes are not hard at all, if she can do such a thing with her hair?


----------



## Urouge (Apr 24, 2013)

kalifa can just rankyaku her ass. the spikes wont be able to protect her.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2013)

Iva stop it.


----------



## Magician (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys. I think Jinbei can beat Akainu because he uses water and water nullifies devil fruits. It doesn't really matter who's stronger, Jinbei has the elemental advantage so he should win. 

^See how that logic doesn't work. 

If you're opponent is MASSIVELY stronger than you, there's basically nothing you can do outside of Law level hax, that can grant you a win. Kalifa's far stronger than Doublefinger in any which way. I'm sorry, but your favorite character loses here.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2013)

^Dude, Jinbei is stronger than Akainu! I never thought of that!


----------



## Bansai (Apr 24, 2013)

BD said:


> Hey guys. I think Jinbei can beat Akainu because he uses water and water nullifies devil fruits. It doesn't really matter who's stronger, Jinbei has the elemental advantage so he should win.
> 
> ^See how that logic doesn't work.
> 
> If you're opponent is MASSIVELY stronger than you, there's basically nothing you can do outside of Law level hax, that can grant you a win. Kalifa's far stronger than Doublefinger in any which way. I'm sorry, but your favorite character loses here.



That's not my logic though. My logic is to analyse every single attack of each character and check how each character could react to each attack and compare the differences in strength and skill.
Also the gap between Akainu and Jinbei can not be compared to the gap between Kalifa and Paula. This is ridiculous. And as of yet, I didn't hear a single legit argument that proves something wrong. All I hear is "Kalifa blitzes because she's stronger". If no one has actually an argument to come up with, why refering to my posts at all? Sticking to the fact of who is stronger is easy, debating with real arguments isn't. I'm just someone who thinks such things through and doesn't look at who is actually stronger. 
It's as I said, you can believe whatever you want to believe. But when you refer to my opinion, you are trying to refute what I say, and if you can't come up with arguments, then what's the point? 
Also I never overestimate characters in favor of other characters. Even if it's about Ivankov, my favorite character. I stick to the facts, not to how much I like a character. If accusing me of such things is all you can do, I really don't see the point in discussing such things with me. I'm ready to be convinced of the opposite, but only if I someone is able to convince me, and that won't work with comments as "Kalifa blitzes because it's Kalifa". I'm not someone who sticks to his opinion no matter what. There were so many situations in which I realized that I was wrong and admitted that, but I'm not going to change my mind just because people say so without even naming a good argument.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 24, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there's so much wrong with this post, I don't know where to begin.
WTF does Sanji legs has to with his natural monstrous endurance & durability.  He's an m3 member.  Just because he doesn't have muscles? what kind of crappy argument is that? He doesn't need muscles..he has feats.  That's how Oda makes it obvious. What does your arm strength or muscles have to with how much damage you can take.  all the m3 are physical monsters.

 Did not he let pearl beat him half to death till almost every bone in his body was broken, yet continued to fight Gin evenly...tanking attacks that 1-shotted Pearls defense?
Did he not get beaten silly & take attacks from_ a fishman underwater_, kept fighting then proceeded to lolstomp that same fishmen?
How bout taking every attack jyabura threw at him even after letting Kalifa stomp him?
How bout being the only SH to get up after Kuma's ursus shock besides Zoro?
Surviving the pressure of over 5000 feet under water without a coating?
Even Nami said it right here 

I never said her spikes were not hard.  I said you have nothing to prove they're as hard as Daz steel.  Its baseless, unless you really think her spikes can clash evenly with Zoro's blade.

an attack from Nami took her out. Sanji's kicks would send her flying.  Bon Clay was taking & exchanging kicks with Sanji.  Sanji a fighter who can kick *tons*....& shown monstrous stats.   Sanji's kicks>Nami's attacks.  Bon Clay is a better & stronger fighter than her whether her fruit is deadlier or not..................................................................you keep talking about what her DF can do, *what about her speed, strength, durability, & reaction?  she's not on Sanji's or Daz's level....she gets outclasses in every category & stat you can think of!*.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 24, 2013)

8Bit said:


> there's so much wrong with this post, I don't know where to begin.
> WTF does Sanji legs has to with his natural monstrous endurance & durability.  He's an m3 member.  Just because he doesn't have muscles? what kind of crappy argument is that? He doesn't need muscles..he has feats.  That's how Oda makes it obvious. What does your arm strength or muscles have to with how much damage you can take.  all the m3 are physical monsters.
> 
> 
> ...



The only wrong thing here is that you aren't actually reading my comments. I said that you can't say his whole body is extremely strong just because his legs are. 
And how much pain he can take is mainly connected to how strong his will is. You're giving me an example of how he kept fighting after his body got damaged extremely badly. That's is not related to how much his body can withstand through physical power. If that were the case, he wouldn't even take damage, and that's the point. But he did take damage. I'm not saying he is physically weak or anything, and he's without a doubt physically stronger than any WB member, I'm absolutely not doubting that at all, but this is not about whether you are still able to stand after your body took a huge amount of pain, it's about the body's limits. We talked about Sanji because Rankyaku didn't do much damage at all, not because Sanji got injured by Rankyaku and was still able to stand.
Also I don't know how often I have to refer to the scene with the boomerang to prove her ability to react rather quickly, and I don't know how often I have to repeat the same shit which says something about her speed, durability etc., but yeah.
And as I said, Miss Doublefinger is part of the Mr. 1 team for a reason. Sure, Baroque Works is basically full of fodders, and she is a fodder herself, but what the hell is it that makes you think she is so much weaker than Mr. 1 and Mr. 2? Sure, EL Sanji without a doubt kills Paula, but Mr. 1 and Mr. 2 are supposed to stomp her!? The fuck?
Oh and don't talk about things that happened after EL. The scene you talked about was a scene which came after the time skip. We're talking about the Sanji between Alabasta and EL. We don't know whether he can do what he does nowadays, as he has become so much stronger.


----------



## Bitty (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually those were great examples of withstanding physical attacks.
Surviving the pressure of being 5000ft underwater without a covering?
*His body was able to withstand multiple attacks that broke & shattered Pearls Iron defense with 1-shot.
*Being conscience after taking a beating from Oars....& then getting hit by an ursus sock?
it shows his body is durable & strong enough to keep functioning even after all taking all the damage. Nami said it herself.......its always been like this no matter what point in the manga he was in.  

A boomerang reaction feat against Nami isn't exactly something to brag about when comparing her to a fighter like Sanji.  & its simpy not enough evidence to say she can react to soru movements.

I believe she is much weaker because she simply has not shown enough speed, strength, durability, & reaction to say she can fight evenly with people Daz & Sanji...who surpass her in not only feats but each of these categories. To fight evenly with some you have to have similar stats or an extreme hax. Her fruit is not that hax & you know for a fact her stats don't come close to Sanji or Daz.

A fight with Nami, whether you could have ended anytime you wanted to, is not enough to prove you can compete evenly with m3 level fighters.  She's shown nothing to say she can.  She was defeated by two of Nami's attack.  You know in a million years an m3 level fighter is not going down by an attack from Nami, let alone just two.  A kick from Sanji is way more powerful than any of Nami's attacks. Bon Clay was able to fight evenly with those same kicks. So he's already shown he's physical stronger & more durable than DoubleFinger.  He's able to react & land hits on Sanji....who's faster than DoubleFinger.

She has a deadly DF, yes.  But no substantial feats to prove she's m3 level.  you must have the physical stats to back it up...& getting two-shotted by Nami is not something that happens to m3 level fighters.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2013)

Iva stop it.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 24, 2013)

BD said:


> Luffy > Zoro



Post time skip theres actually way more proof that Zoro has surpassed Luffy, So Zoro>>Luffy


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 24, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> Already said something about this, read all my comments before commenting. Also I'm not going to discuss things with you again.
> 
> 
> As Zoro has confirmed, Daz Bones's blades are made of steel. And if you look at the scene in which Nami finally understood her Clima Tact and then ran away because Miss Doublefinger was chasing her, you can clearly see the sparkles which appeared while Miss Doublefinger's spikes bounced off the ground. Also they used the sound of clashing swords, so this can't be baseless, as you say.
> ...



You haven't proven as to why Doublefinger can react to kalifa's soru. Glad I won't be debating with a asinine fool.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 24, 2013)

again what is she going to do when kalifa rankyaku her ass. her spikes wont be able to protect her against that. 


kalifa rapestomp


----------



## Magician (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone lock this thread.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 24, 2013)

Kalifa all the way she is already supersonic and has hax that can screw you over without knowledge plus she could oneshot any of them and tank all their attacks easily.Alvida is absolute fodder and gets blitzed and DF get owned by Nami's Cyclone tempo which isnt even as strong as her Thunder tempo back in Enies Lobby arc so Kalifa stomps


----------



## Bansai (Apr 25, 2013)

8Bit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still doubt that she is much weaker than Mr. 2, because this is simply ridiculous, but I guess I'll just go with Kalifa, because you really got a point when you say that she has not shown enough physical talents unless they were related to her DF. Rewatching the match and really seeing what things I've missed (for example the fact that she had not enough time to react before Nami used Tornade Tempo) were convincing enough. Also looking what Kalifa was able to to when she was masked again, reminded me of how useful her Geppou actually is to dodge even Stinger Hedgehog and that it was actually her Soru which seemed to be rather slow. I still refuse to believe that Paula extremely week and useless and does not deserve her title at all, and I'm seriously not going to change my opinion on that. But I've taken my time to look at both abilities more closely with regard to what you have written and I really think you got a point when you say that Paula has not shown enough physical talents. I still believe in her absolute advantage against the Awa Awa no Mi, but Kalifa's physical skills combined with Rokushiki might just be too troublesome for that. I fixiated too much in her fight with Sanji and Nami. I admit that.
I guess I was wrong and looked at the circumstances too roughly. Guess Kalifa wins despite her elementary disadvantages here, not with no difficulty though.


----------



## Law (Apr 25, 2013)

Khalifa's nerf is worse than Enel's nerf imo. She 1 shots both of em.


----------



## Rob (Apr 25, 2013)

Iva stop it.


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 25, 2013)

erm what if She decide to cover herself like urchin and  extend her thorns everywhere.. there is no way she can land a hit when doublefinger herself is the walking urchin... what her limit that she can extend her thorns??


----------



## Magician (Apr 25, 2013)

Guybot2 said:


> erm what if She decide to cover herself like urchin and  extend her thorns everywhere.. there is no way she can land a hit when doublefinger herself is the walking urchin... what her limit that she can extend her thorns??



Rankyaku?


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 25, 2013)

that could work.. That it!!! i want paula back into story if croco get to show up.. If she's there with croco in the new world.. then we can say paula isnt exactly the fodder material... Nami.. PIS lol


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> I still doubt that she is much weaker than Mr. 2, because this is simply ridiculous, but I guess I'll just go with Kalifa, because you really got a point when you say that she has not shown enough physical talents unless they were related to her DF. Rewatching the match and really seeing what things I've missed (for example the fact that she had not enough time to react before Nami used Tornade Tempo) were convincing enough. Also looking what Kalifa was able to to when she was masked again, reminded me of how useful her Geppou actually is to dodge even Stinger Hedgehog and that it was actually her Soru which seemed to be rather slow. I still refuse to believe that Paula extremely week and useless and does not deserve her title at all, and I'm seriously not going to change my opinion on that. But I've taken my time to look at both abilities more closely with regard to what you have written and I really think you got a point when you say that Paula has not shown enough physical talents. I still believe in her absolute advantage against the Awa Awa no Mi, but Kalifa's physical skills combined with Rokushiki might just be too troublesome for that. I fixiated too much in her fight with Sanji and Nami. I admit that.
> *I guess I was wrong and looked at the circumstances too roughly*. Guess Kalifa wins despite her elementary disadvantages here, not with no difficulty though.



Well no fucking shit sherlock.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 27, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> Well no fucking shit sherlock.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2013)

Iva stop it.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 27, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Iva stop it.


What the hell is there to stop if I've already been convinced of the opposite? Trolling or something?


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 28, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> What the hell is there to stop if I've already been convinced of the opposite? Trolling or something?


----------



## Bansai (Apr 28, 2013)

Says the genius who went to the Urouge FC and stated that Urouge sucks?


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2013)

>Says Kalifa beats Doublefinger, but not with no diff. 

Iva stop it.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 28, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> >Says Kalifa beats Doublefinger, but not with no diff.
> 
> Iva stop it.



At least I had arguments to prove that it's not going to be a no difficulty fight. What did you bring? Nothing that can be even considered an argument.


----------



## Sanji (Apr 28, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Post time skip theres actually way more proof that Zoro has surpassed Luffy, So Zoro>>Luffy



I was waiting for this


----------

